# ..another arrow spine advise thread ^^ Skylon Radius



## MatzeM71 (Feb 1, 2018)

I tuned a lot of these arrows for our club members. The radius reacts quite stiff, so you need weaker spines compared to Easton arrows. For you i would say: Do you shoot with clicker? If not, then leave the shafts uncut (32"), Spine 800, 850 or 900 (depends on your bow speed, if you have entry level limbs, take the weaker spines, if you have a wooden bow, take spine 1000), Points: breakoff 100gn. I think the best weight for 900 Spine is 90 or 100gn. If you shoot with clicker, then spine 900. Nock and points adds about 1,3" to the total arrow lenght, so cut the shafts to 30,7" (pure shaft length)

regards
Mathias

PS: I assume, you shoot olympic recurve or barebow recurve.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

The recurve specialist at the dealer came back yesterday afternoon with an advisory of 700 spine for the Skylon Radius. 
I responded odd that it should be so much stiffer for these when the first set supplied after having given the same DL and # was 900. 


So last night at the end of the night at 2200 hours pretty tired did a bareshafting at 18m of the two uncut 32" shaft lengths I had left from my original bunch.
Black Eagle Intrepids 900 spine 92 grain points. When I first got these they did not loose nicely. We upped the BH of the bow some time back to 9 1/4ths and having shot these arrows for a while now I could make them work pretty decently when in good form.

Bareshafting last night pretty tired making release mistakes at first the spread was maybe on average maybe 5" between fletched and bare. 
Concentrating some more I managed to consistently get both in the gold with the fletched maybe an inch above the unfletched every time.
The other set which a local storekeeper had cut too short by accident land about 2-3 inches left of the uncut 32" shafts. 
These too short ones have a shaft length of about 29.75".
Drawlength measured at the end of the evening tired and aching 31.5" with 26# on the fingers. 
Drawlength measured at the start of a previous evening 32" with 26.5# on the fingers..

Using say the Victory Archery guide entering similar grained points and specifying a shaft length working from these black eagle ones' nocks and points yields 1000 spine.


Wish the dealer wasn't 170 miles away..


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

MatzeM71 said:


> I tuned a lot of these arrows for our club members. The radius reacts quite stiff, so you need weaker spines compared to Easton arrows. For you i would say: Do you shoot with clicker? If not, then leave the shafts uncut (32"), Spine 800, 850 or 900 (depends on your bow speed, if you have entry level limbs, take the weaker spines, if you have a wooden bow, take spine 1000), Points: breakoff 100gn. I think the best weight for 900 Spine is 90 or 100gn. If you shoot with clicker, then spine 900. Nock and points adds about 1,3" to the total arrow lenght, so cut the shafts to 30,7" (pure shaft length)
> 
> regards
> Mathias


Thank you Mathias.
Yes 30.375 - 30.75" was about the ballpark guestimate for the Skylons I had worked out. given the variance in my DL.. 31.5 tired 32 fit at the club.
At home doing my own measurements I came to most consistent measurement over the course of a week of 31.75 max, 31.5 'easy'.
At the end of last night I felt some collapse in my draw shoulder I think when I measured 31.5.
I dó want to start using my clicker next month.. My bow is a 25" aluminium riser equipped with 22# marked woodcore long limbs, 70" total btw.
Comments from other people on the line w regards to my arrow speed - decently fast.. Faster than any of the wooden practice bows at least.


Doing the bareshafting with a vetaran archer who was not helping by grinning at me annoyed as I was that I got both fletched and unfletched in the gold every time which wasnt supposed to happen really according to expectations created by the dealer - his guess was maybe go for a little bit stiffer 800 or so at my DL.. He uses Easton himself..


----------



## MatzeM71 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Roy, the difference between Easton and Skylon spine wise is about 150. With Skylon go with 150 weaker spines. I just recalculated with your data, forget my recommendation 800 and 850  If you will cut the shafts for clicker use your sweet spot should be between 900 and 1000. And please, don't make the same mistake i did, don't overdraw your bow. Pull the string to the tip of your nose, not farther. You should do a relaxed expansion through the clicker, if you overdraw the bow, this is not possible.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Mathias,
Thanks again ^^ So going by that 31.5" measurement over the 32" - say that happy means of 31.75" DL which should yield about 26+ # on my fingers..
31.75 would result at a cut of your previous recommendation at 30.7 - 30.75" of the shafts. 
The 900 dozenpack come with 80-100 grain tips - the 1000 60-80gr.. I suppose staying in the 900 ballpark cut to that 30.75 would give me the most flexibility now and a bit onward when I start setting the tillerbolts tighter..?


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Dealer came back with his opinion through mail w the expanded data from above; his recommendation was 800 spine. 
But I think he refers to uncut 32" length, not sure..
Calling in 30 mins. Perhaps go for the means - 850 and shafts cut to 30.75" length..




**well he came back with 850 cut to 30.75" With me wanting to turn the tiller bolts heavier that to his mind was the smarter option but it is as we say here wet finger in the wind guessing.. But he said if the cut too short ones landed so close to center... 900 might also work pretty good. Break off points give some room there later.
Decisions decisions..


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

You’re doing a lot of fiddling for a beginner. What scores are you shooting? 

Viper gave me great advice a long time ago when I was obsessed with getting a perfect tune. He said something like “get the tune close and go shoot”. 

You’re going to continue chasing your tail if you don’t switch up your approach. You aren’t even sure what your draw length is and it sounds like you’re confused on how it’s suppose to work. You mentioned “not being able to get to 32inches” but also said the dealer cut some of your arrows around 30inches. That’s a gigantic variation. When your form stabilizes some and is reflected in your scoring THEN you can do all of these decisions decisions.. right now I’d give you vipers advice and say to get some decent aluminum’s (platinums) that are close (ask for advice here and someone will get you close) and focus all your time and energy in shooting. I recently saw a tuning video where Brady said one of the best things he did in the last couple years was to leave his tune alone and quit changing things. 
Also consider that at your level “arrows going in the gold or grouping together” isn’t indicative of correct shooting technique and from. From what you allude to there is very little consistency in anything, except perhaps constant tinkering. You can only tune as good as you can shoot. Harsh but true. 

Full disclosure: been there , done that lol. I’m a tinkerer and love to fiddle and adjust things ad infinitum but I’ve learned to do it with different colored strings, servings, fletching etc, things that don’t hold up my shooting skills progress. Save your next monies on arrows and buy some good coaching. There are a lot of excellent online resources and coaching if you don’t have access to any in person. Good coaching will help your tune a hundred times more than what you currently have going on.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Ryan,

On good evenings 10X3 arrows 18m 40cm fita target 220-240 currently. Some nights better, some nights worse; wrestling with posture often due to fallout from two broken vertebrae and neck hernia but improving there steadily.
My draw length measured by the same veteran archer and club tech was 31.5" late November, 31.5 halfway December, and 31.5 last night but I felt less than great and stable after a long evening. Recent work with physical therapist ánd my bow I did touch 32"DL without feeling strained or over extended..
At home measuring myself 31.5 ís most common. ReAlly standing in front of a mirror and going through all the steps my therapist has me do I tend to hit 31.75" but with her and guidance 32" feels just fine as well.. I would say in practice 31.5 is a realistic figure. At home with a little foam block over the shaft of an arrow as an indicator I can I can hit that DL repeatedly and consistently without feeling strained and have room to expand comfortably.

The arrows that were cut too short were due to a misunderstanding on which end of the tape he should have cut - His wife later confided he is very hard of hearing. A member of a club in the neigbhouring town he runs an archery shop in his retirement open one or two afternoons a week but he and our club tech have differences of opinions I have gathered. I did not check the length when I got home and at the time I was feeling ill from the flu and lots of discomfort in my back and neck.. For some weeks my form was less than great. Also at the time no coach present due to the holiday season.
Later feeling and doing better and eying the results..

But I've robin hooded a few arrows out of circulation and on good evenings tend to hear that uncomfortable sound when my arrows hit each other and cracked some shafts and beginning of the week landed several arrows on the same spot on the target where deep in the stramit wall a point was buried and blunted them. Club tech said stick with carbon, you will cry less. He shoots aluminium himself though. But usually on 3 spots..
These Skylon Radius arrows are hard wearing I have read.. and are priced very nicely per dozen.

And yes Ryan I have to confess I am also a tinkerer lol.. I use our club tech as a touch stone though and when he just smirks at me I know enough..
He was like that at me last night doing the walkback - he said go for something stiffer you could lower the BH a little again but he is an Easton guy and said its trial and error work..
This whole spine selection thing - with all the variables really all I hope to achieve is be in the rough ballpark. The dealer's recurve specialist when he heard back from me w regards to the Intrepids behaviour said sounds like it is in the ballpark already but perhaps if you turn the bolts 850 is wiser.. But its a cointoss.

My main motivator for being as on target w regards to spine is well being on target lol and keeping this activity as low cost as possible as per my wife's instructions.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Roy D said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> On good evenings 10X3 arrows 18m 40cm fita target 220-240 currently. Some nights better, some nights worse; wrestling with posture often due to fallout from two broken vertebrae and neck hernia but improving there steadily.
> My draw length measured by the same veteran archer and club tech was 31.5" late November, 31.5 halfway December, and 31.5 last night but I felt less than great and stable after a long evening. Recent work with physical therapist ánd my bow I did touch 32"DL without feeling strained or over extended..
> ...


Good shooting. Sounds like you’re on the right track. FWIW, it’s better to be over-spined /stiff and live with it than to be under-spined or caught in the sarlac pit of never ending tinkering. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

..another pebble added to the stiffer side of the scale
That sarlac pit is what I've been tinkering my way out of I think yes lol


Eying Skylon's chart - wáy off évery suggestion noted so far.. You'd think manufacturers would just knów it right.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

I tossed the coin. 850 spine on the way. Chatted with the dealer recurve specialist making sure they are cut to correct length. He's confident it will be fine and better.
Had to promise my wife I will make these last so no ramping up to new limbs lol. With spring coming around 35m should be within my capabilities the range tech said just fine with what I got and how I'm doing.

Thanks everyone for weighin in!


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Club match night.. had to shoot with my too short arrows but 45m b4 the match just relaxed shooting it's 10 10 9. 10 9 8 10 10 9 10 9 8 then time for the 10x3 match and I score 218... Grrmbl. New arrows a week away, going to work on relaxing lol..


----------

